# Greene and Greene ebony spline jig



## Ken in Fallbrook (Apr 9, 2011)

Good day to you all.
Has anyone developed a great/safe jig set up for making Greene and Greene ebony splines for breadboard ends? Any pictures or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, welcome to the forums. Making splines is easy, just cut a strip off the edge of a board and cross cut to length. Choose a standard straight or spiral up cut bit size such as 1/4" and cut your strips 1/4" wide to match. If you do this off a 3/4" actual thickness board you get a perfect sized spline. Mount your bit in your table with a fence to keep your material square and your bit height above the table set to 3/8". Pass your wood over it and the resulting slot will accept half the spline.

I will edit this later with a couple photos to show the set up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

American Woodworker - Google Books

========


Ken in Fallbrook said:


> Good day to you all.
> Has anyone developed a great/safe jig set up for making Greene and Greene ebony splines for breadboard ends? Any pictures or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Ken in Fallbrook (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey Mike,
Thank you for the quick response. Sorry my question wasn't very clear. What I'm looking for is a jig set up not for a bread board spline but for the shaped ebony Greene and Greene style spline on the side of the breadboard. It bridges the breadboard end and the side edge of the top. Here's a picture.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ken, the process is the same, the difference is you will have to adjust the height of the bit to allow for the offset in the end boards and use stopped mortises. When you glue the spline into your panel there is no glue on the ends so your spline floats in the end board. The cloud profile of the spline is easy to cut using a fingernail bit like # 8882 shown here: MLCS edge beading, fingernail router bits
This will provide a semi rounded end profile. The spline will be rough cut to shape and finished with a guide bushing and template. I am going to make a simulated table side tomorrow and will photo the steps I use.


----------

